

OMake on Steroids, Part 1 - edwintorok
http://blog.camlcity.org/blog/omake1.html

======
jallmann
Very interesting! Didn't realize OMake was so large, although Windows
portability seems like a strong point for the project. Would be interesting if
the follow-up post goes more into depth comparing performance to other build
systems, since I'm not sure how they compare, outside of ergonomics/UX.

Personally, I've been happy with hand-written Makefiles and findlib/ocamlfind.
Does everything I need it to do, including FFI and niceties like rebuilding
only changed files. I use oasis to package libraries for OPAM, but it's
usually too cumbersome for my purposes, which are typically projects <10k LOC.
Moreover, ocamlbuild (used by oasis) is a bit too much magic for my tastes --
I prefer to be explicit with dependencies, sources and destinations, etc.

Glad to see some (more) discussion on the topic of build systems for OCaml.
OCaml build systems are a dime a dozen, and figuring out comfortable workflow
for building was one of the frustrations I had starting out with the language.

------
lindig
There is a also a short discussion on Reddit [1].

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/3a1c6a/omake_on_stero...](http://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/3a1c6a/omake_on_steroids_part_1_gerd_stolpmann)

------
edwintorok
next part:
[http://blog.camlcity.org/blog/omake2.html](http://blog.camlcity.org/blog/omake2.html)

